# Red Pill



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (15/1/19)

Anyone know of a shop in Centurion that stock it? Dont want to order 1bottle to try first and then pay delivery also.

I like menthols, so think I should like it. But the one shop I asked for it, the guy said a few bad things, so I first just want to buy 1 bottle.
Or even Midrand jhb nrth shops, when I go past there.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (15/1/19)

Hi @Jean claude Vaaldamme 
I have moved this for you to the "Who has stock" subforum so vendors can respond directly with stock requests.
(They are not allowed to respond to stock requests in the general threads of the forum where this thread was)

Am also tagging @Oupa in case he can advise of shops in Centurion or Midrand that stock Red Pill

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Naeem_M (15/1/19)

Hi bud

We have one last 3MG 100ML bottle left in stock at TVI or else a couple 6MGs.
We're in Kramerville, Sandton - website down for the week unfortunately.

We can keep it aside for you if you're interested.

About Red Pill - it's the OG XXX from VM. It's a great flavor and an ADV if you're a lover of menthol - this is not WS23, it's proper menthol.

Flavor is balanced too. Give it a bash, I doubt you'll regret it

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (15/1/19)

Thanks, will first see if I can get closer, dont know when Im going to Santon

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pho3niX90 (15/1/19)

Maybe you find something you like

But will have both 60ml (R200) and 100ml (R285) in stock tomorrow, for pickups I am based in Montana park

https://www.thevapeden.co.za/pages/search-results-page?q=Red+pill

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## jm10 (15/1/19)

Pho3niX90 said:


> Maybe you find something you like
> 
> But will have both 60ml (R200) and 100ml (R285) in stock tomorrow, for pickups I am based in Montana park
> 
> https://www.thevapeden.co.za/pages/search-results-page?q=Red+pill



Daaaammmm good price!! Will you stock 50/50 for us

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/1/19)

jm10 said:


> Daaaammmm good price!! Will you stock 50/50 for us



I don't think anyone stocks 50/50 Red Pill... @Oupa always makes a special batch for me. But you can always pull in when you are next near my pozzie!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## jm10 (15/1/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> I don't think anyone stocks 50/50 Red Pill... @Oupa always makes a special batch for me. But you can always pull in when you are next near my pozzie!



 @Rob Fisher you dont want me near your stuff, i wont leave. But i still owe you Ribs, so ill see you soon.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/1/19)

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> Anyone know of a shop in Centurion that stock it? Dont want to order 1bottle to try first and then pay delivery also.
> 
> I like menthols, so think I should like it. But the one shop I asked for it, the guy said a few bad things, so I first just want to buy 1 bottle.
> Or even Midrand jhb nrth shops, when I go past there.



@Jean claude Vaaldamme PM me your address and cell number and I'll send you a bottle!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 11


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (15/1/19)

jm10 said:


> @Rob Fisher you dont want me near your stuff, i wont leave. But i still owe you Ribs, so ill see you soon.


Hehe wow thanks for great offer. But Pho3niX90's prices are so cheap and he made me a great offer, will just order from him.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/1/19)

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> Hehe wow thanks for great offer. But Pho3niX90's prices are so cheap and he made me a great offer, will just order from him.



Awesome! Good one @Pho3niX90!

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Adephi (15/1/19)

I got 5-10ml left of 6mg bottle if you want to try it. The only thing is its well steeped, and this juice is better fresh from the lab.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Oupa (15/1/19)

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> Anyone know of a shop in Centurion that stock it? Dont want to order 1bottle to try first and then pay delivery also.
> 
> I like menthols, so think I should like it. But the one shop I asked for it, the guy said a few bad things, so I first just want to buy 1 bottle.
> Or even Midrand jhb nrth shops, when I go past there.



Hi @Jean claude Vaaldamme , you can see our stockists page here: http://www.vapourmountain.co.za/stockists/

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Pho3niX90 (16/1/19)

Okay will be stocking the 50/50 soon also.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (16/1/19)

Pho3niX90 said:


> Okay will be stocking the 50/50 soon also.



That is fantastic news! That is the original original original XXX! Red Pill in it's purest form and the juice that has keep me happy for a few years now!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Ruwaid (16/1/19)

jm10 said:


> Daaaammmm good price!! Will you stock 50/50 for us


That or you can modify your juice ie. nic strength and pg/vg mix on their website
http://www.vapourmountain.co.za/shop/100ml-eliquids/modify-your-juice/

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1 | Informative 2


----------



## jm10 (16/1/19)

Pho3niX90 said:


> Okay will be stocking the 50/50 soon also.



This is awesome news, where was my whatsapp

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RainstormZA (16/1/19)

@Rob Fisher can you send me a small one? I've always wanted to know what the fuss is over it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (16/1/19)

RainstormZA said:


> @Rob Fisher can you send me a small one? I've always wanted to know what the fuss is over it.



Sure @RainstormZA! PM me you real name, address and cell number.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (16/1/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> Sure @RainstormZA! PM me you real name, address and cell number.


Why dont you deliver it, she has a dam with bass in it

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (16/1/19)

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> Why dont you deliver it, she has a dam with bass in it



That is a VERY good idea!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## RainstormZA (16/1/19)

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> Why dont you deliver it, she has a dam with bass in it


Lol if he's got the time...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Asterix (16/1/19)

RainstormZA said:


> @Rob Fisher can you send me a small one? I've always wanted to know what the fuss is over it.



I’m positive you’ll love it! 

I hate fruit, can’t stand the smell (must be a childhood trauma...I blame my parents). I only vaped tobaccos and the odd desert. That’s until my wife got some XXX and convinced me to try. I enjoyed it and would have a tank every 3 days or so. 

Then I tried Red Pill. Damn, but it’s addictive!! It’s now my constant adv. The rest of my juices are getting veery loong steeps!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (18/1/19)

Ok so got my Red pill from The Vape den. Rewicked and on it now for 1\2 hour.
Firstly I think I have a funny palate, as I only found 1 bought juice so far that I could vape for longer than 10min, and that is Puffy puffs wicks ice.
Well now I found a second one. Good to know, for when my diy juice runs out or Im to lazy.
This is really good. As for the xxx I dont get it, I never really ate xxx sweets, but from what I recall it doesnt taste like this. As for Elderberry or elderflower, I have no idea what that is or taste like. Maybe it taste like granadilla, because thats the main taste I get. But who cares, its a great taste and juice.
Maybe I will stop diy and just buy a box every month like Fisher.. But my one menthol diy juice is a close rival

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Humbolt (18/1/19)

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> Ok so got my Red pill from The Vape den. Rewicked and on it now for 1\2 hour.
> Firstly I think I have a funny palate, as I only found 1 bought juice so far that I could vape for longer than 10min, and that is Puffy puffs wicks ice.
> Well now I found a second one. Good to know, for when my diy juice runs out or Im to lazy.
> This is really good. As for the xxx I dont get it, I never really ate xxx sweets, but from what I recall it doesnt taste like this. As for Elderberry or elderflower, I have no idea what that is or taste like. Maybe it taste like granadilla, because thats the main taste I get. But who cares, its a great taste and juice.
> Maybe I will stop diy and just buy a box every month like Fisher.. But my one menthol diy juice is a close rival


FYI

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## RainstormZA (18/1/19)

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> Ok so got my Red pill from The Vape den. Rewicked and on it now for 1\2 hour.
> Firstly I think I have a funny palate, as I only found 1 bought juice so far that I could vape for longer than 10min, and that is Puffy puffs wicks ice.
> Well now I found a second one. Good to know, for when my diy juice runs out or Im to lazy.
> This is really good. As for the xxx I dont get it, I never really ate xxx sweets, but from what I recall it doesnt taste like this. As for Elderberry or elderflower, I have no idea what that is or taste like. Maybe it taste like granadilla, because thats the main taste I get. But who cares, its a great taste and juice.
> Maybe I will stop diy and just buy a box every month like Fisher.. But my one menthol diy juice is a close rival


Ditto, I'm tasting granadilla too

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## M.Adhir (18/1/19)

Right.. So ....

70/30 or 50/50 ?
Which is the chosen one ?
For use in a single coil rta around 30 to 35w ??

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jm10 (18/1/19)

M.Adhir said:


> Right.. So ....
> 
> 70/30 or 50/50 ?
> Which is the chosen one ?
> For use in a single coil rta around 30 to 35w ??



50/50 definitely

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pho3niX90 (18/1/19)

Pho3niX90 said:


> Maybe you find something you like
> 
> But will have both 60ml (R200) and 100ml (R285) in stock tomorrow, for pickups I am based in Montana park
> 
> https://www.thevapeden.co.za/pages/search-results-page?q=Red+pill


Both 50/50 and 70/30 are now in stock again

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## MoE7 (29/4/20)

Have u tried thered pill one shot if yes, can u do a review for me .im looking to buy


----------



## MoE7 (29/4/20)

Can u do a review for me on theatre red pill , i ws tuinking about purchasing a one shot


----------



## Cornelius (29/4/20)

One shot and store bought is exactly the same.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------

